# 8800gts clocks/temps



## Alexandros (Jun 9, 2008)

hey,
i have an ASUS 8800GTS 320mb, clocks are
core - 631
shader - 1503
memory - 816

i use rivatuner to change fan speeds and at 65% i idle at 60 degrees. at 80% i idle at 50-55 and get 65 at full load.

i was wondering are those temps normal and should i lower/boost my fan speed. 

also, i found out that i cant go to core 640, but i was wondering if i could get my shader to like 1600


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

As long as it doesn't reach more than 75C it's fine. Base your fan speed settings on a compromise between temperatures and how much your eardrums can take.

Make sure your power supply is 600W+ and outputting minimum 26A on the +12V rail or you could run into instability. Otherwise feel free to overclock both the core and shader, there are a lot of guides on how to do so just from a quick Google.


----------



## Alexandros (Jun 9, 2008)

yeh, im overclocking little by little but i was wondering could i just push up my shader from 1503 to 1600?

also, what is currently the best nvidia driver?


----------



## Alexandros (Jun 9, 2008)

ok i got it to

core - 634
shader - 1592
memory - 830

[email protected]%, idle - 55, full load - 65

i dont think i can go any further. 3-4mhz on all of them at the most. 
anyway, i got 11200 at 3dmark and i got this:

8800GTS 320mb
2.4 c2q
2gb ram

i think i could also overclock my processor but i think in the next year or so i'd have no problem whatsoever running games and stuff


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

My old 8800GTS runs at 630 core 1800 shader and 980 memory, you can do the same if you put the fan speed to 80-100%, dont let it go over the max degree.. and remember, the lower the better = longer life


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

and remember the newest drivers (DONT EVER DO BETA drivers when you overclock!!! they can explode)


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

KharnakIHazWoW said:


> the lower the better = longer life


That's kind of irrelevant since even the most extreme overclock will still allow a graphics card to run for 5 years plus, which by then you'll probably have gotten a new card already.

As for drivers, stick with the latest NVIDIA reference ones if you want to utilise CUDA. For gaming I would recommend Omega drivers, or similar ones from NGOHQ.


----------



## Alexandros (Jun 9, 2008)

my 8800gts is from the old ones, the ones from april 2007, the 320/640 mb ones. i'm happy with it though. i get 400 fps in CoD4 (Im pro though ) and 100 fps in crysis


----------



## Alexandros (Jun 9, 2008)

my fan is at 100%


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

wow. I got my 8800GT's each set at 685core/965memory. My fans are at 80%. My idle is 41C and my full load is 52C.


----------



## DizKiller (Mar 23, 2005)

You might want to look into this to edit your bios on that card to up the voltages so you can get a better everclock, but you might want to keep in mind of the temps.... dont let a full load go over 75-80c.

And on your comment on crysis @ 100 fps...... I have 2x 9800 GX2's in sli and i dont even pull them framerates.......:4-thatsba


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

the old 8800 gts dont go over 630ish on core clock, thats where its kinda maxed out, well at least thats what alot of people say  i didnt know you could get better drivers than nvidias own drivers? can you link me one for a 8800gts?


----------

